# Lionel Power Pickup spring replacement help



## msak24cardss (Jul 25, 2013)

Once again I'm stumped on finding any info. This time on repairing a pickup spring. I have a lighted caboose where the pickup seems really loose and the light flickers alot. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Its a somewhat newer caboose (1977 Lionel Northern Pacific Railway #NP-9268) and I'll attach some photos.
Thanks Mike


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Ok, since I can't really tell what's loose, you can buy new pickup rollers attached to the plate that snaps on the truck. Re solder and done. Lots of the lighted cars flicker, some more then others. There is a way to fix this ( so I read), I like a bit of flickering so I don't have experience doing this. I belive some add a extra pickup roller to the other truck while the more adventurous add some electronic components.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

What I do that totally cures flickering is to change over to LED lighting and include a capacitor large enough to kill the flicker.


----------



## msak24cardss (Jul 25, 2013)

sjm9911 said:


> Ok, since I can't really tell what's loose, you can buy new pickup rollers attached to the plate that snaps on the truck. Re solder and done. Lots of the lighted cars flicker, some more then others. There is a way to fix this ( so I read), I like a bit of flickering so I don't have experience doing this. I belive some add a extra pickup roller to the other truck while the more adventurous add some electronic components.


I know its hard to see in the photo but there is a spring under the roller casing that seems worn and flat. I looked at my other Lionel caboose (the white one in the photo) which has the same pickup and the spring is a lot more stout. Its hard to see but the casing is sitting crooked and loses contact when running around the track. The light is very low to nothing when moving. I did remove the preasure clip on top and have got the truck loose, but cant figure out how to remove the pickup assembly.


----------



## msak24cardss (Jul 25, 2013)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> What I do that totally cures flickering is to change over to LED lighting and include a capacitor large enough to kill the flicker.


Good morning to ya John. I'll have to research how to install LED's and where to get the caps that will work (Radio Shack?). I'd like to change most of the lighting to LED including all the accessories I plan on hooking up. Until then have you ever tried these bulbs? (photo attached) they seem to look right for my super o switch. Its 14v and 1 3/4 watt. And if you buy a few the price is right at about $2.00 each.

Thanks Mike


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

That is a simple conical spring. Part number TCL45. They are inexpensive but there is a trick to replacing them. Cut away the old spring then carefully _screw_ them on over the rivet.


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

I have some that have little pressure on the rail but keeping them clean and the track clean helps. Don


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

When you get ready for LED conversions, I'll turn you on to the proper components, it's actually pretty simple.


----------



## msak24cardss (Jul 25, 2013)

areizman said:


> That is a simple conical spring. Part number TCL45. They are inexpensive but there is a trick to replacing them. Cut away the old spring then carefully _screw_ them on over the rivet.


I managed to get the preasure clip off but cant figure out how to the rest of the truck apart.


----------



## msak24cardss (Jul 25, 2013)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> When you get ready for LED conversions, I'll turn you on to the proper components, it's actually pretty simple.


Cool thanks John. It'll be a few weeks as I'm still learning and trying to find one more super o turnout switch. When I get that I'll tear everything up and plan my 4X10 layout or 5X10.


----------



## msak24cardss (Jul 25, 2013)

Don Trinko said:


> I have some that have little pressure on the rail but keeping them clean and the track clean helps. Don


Its to loose and will only light good when sitting still. Barely lights at all when moving and the pickup is so loose its sitting crooked. Besides its a good chance for me to learn how to work on trucks. Next up couplers (I've got about 4 trains with the coupler springs shot). Its all a good learning experience for me.


----------



## NYC 5344 (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi, I'm sorry but I don't have a definite answer for you. I haven't tried to replace these springs even though I need to on some of my rolling stock. Areizman seems to have the right idea, that seems to be the way to do it. But from your pictures I'm not sure that will work for you. And I don't know how to get the truck apart asides from being very careful and prying it apart. If it proves to be too much trouble, you might be better off buying a whole new truck.


----------



## msak24cardss (Jul 25, 2013)

Heres a better shot of the top.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Replacement of the spring is probably the best cost effective measure, but if you need to practice, to build confidence,( trust me I needed a lot of these guys help, I was afraid to take apart anything at first) . Buy the whole replacement part ( 10-15$) I can't remember the prices. Bend up the tabs, take the whole roller assembly off and replace with new. Then save the old part, buy some springs and experiment. Eventually you'll fix and use the part. Just my opinion. Take it for what it's worth, free. I've learned a lot here and rebuilt things I would normally throw out.


----------



## stevetil (Sep 6, 2011)

Do your cars have a pickup roller on each truck?
Two pickups are better than one.


----------



## msak24cardss (Jul 25, 2013)

stevetil said:


> Do your cars have a pickup roller on each truck?
> Two pickups are better than one.


No both my Lionel's have only one pickup. I do have a MTH caboose that came with 2 pickups and it does light up very well. Thanks and good idea.


----------



## TrainLarry (Jan 15, 2012)

Mike, you need to take off the base plate (coupler and roller pickup assembly) from the wheels to replace the spring. At each corner of the base plate, you will see a tab bent around the axle.* Gently* bend the tabs (4) from around the axles just enough to free the base plate. Do not bend too much or you will break the tabs. See here for a diagram of the base plate and parts. As areizman said, you can snip off the old spring with diagonal cutters, and wind the new spring over the old rivet. There is a trick to it, but it can be done. You can also cut out the old rivet and install a new rivet, but you will have to take the roller out to do that, and install a new roller rivet also. Another alternative is to buy a new baseplate assembly with a new coupler and roller. Most online parts dealers have these parts in stock. When reinstalling the baseplate, do not bend the tabs tightly on the axles, because the axles turn.

Larry


----------



## msak24cardss (Jul 25, 2013)

TrainLarry said:


> Mike, you need to take off the base plate (coupler and roller pickup assembly) from the wheels to replace the spring. At each corner of the base plate, you will see a tab bent around the axle.* Gently* bend the tabs (4) from around the axles just enough to free the base plate. Do not bend too much or you will break the tabs. See here for a diagram of the base plate and parts. As areizman said, you can snip off the old spring with diagonal cutters, and wind the new spring over the old rivet. There is a trick to it, but it can be done. You can also cut out the old rivet and install a new rivet, but you will have to take the roller out to do that, and install a new roller rivet also. Another alternative is to buy a new baseplate assembly with a new coupler and roller. Most online parts dealers have these parts in stock. When reinstalling the baseplate, do not bend the tabs tightly on the axles, because the axles turn.
> 
> Larry


Thanks Larry, really good info. I think I'll buy a couple sets of complete baseplate assemblies for backup if this doesnt work out. I'll try the springs first only to get a feel for how hard it is (and if its worth it) to do. Guess it depends on the price of the complete assemblies and the quality of them. I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------

